# $20,000 EV parts giveaway



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

$20,000 in EV parts contest from Jack Rickard at EVTV
http://jackrickard.blogspot.com/2010/09/20000-evtv-dream-build-giveaway-contest.html


----------



## octagondd (Jan 27, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> $20,000 in EV parts contest from Jack Rickard at EVTV
> http://jackrickard.blogspot.com/2010/09/20000-evtv-dream-build-giveaway-contest.html



I signed up, but am probably not who he is looking for since I already have a build going and parts ordered. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Crash (Oct 20, 2009)

I signed up as well. I have no idea if I'm who he's looking for. LOL


----------



## The Toecutter (May 30, 2010)

I signed up as well. A pack like that in a conversion that would need ~120 Wh/mile on the highway, could easily set a world range record at a steady 30 mph...

I also feel that pack would be a perfect match for Wayland's "Blue Meanie", if the goal were to maximize publicity. "Blue Meanie" is an excellent show car, and already gets good efficiency(~150 Wh/mile at 60 mph). It would have a real world range close to the Tesla Roadster, and plenty of acceleration to go with it...


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

Whos BMS will be provided to protect the pack?


----------



## The Toecutter (May 30, 2010)

None, as far as I am aware. That being said, provided that you don't discharge them more than about 80%, they should be okay. A BMS is definitely needed for them, though...


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

I entered as well, those parts should build a hell of a reverse trike :-D


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

WOOOW this is realy cool...

20000$ for free...great contest...


----------



## Crash (Oct 20, 2009)

etischer said:


> Whos BMS will be provided to protect the pack?


Jack Rickard has explained in one of his videos for the Porsche that he doesn't think a BMS is a good idea. Therefore I really doubt one will be included.


----------



## zeroemission (Sep 14, 2010)

*go 800 pound 16kw single seat tube frame wedge shaped nylon wrapped electrobuggy go!*
http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z157/zeroemission/electrobug.png
(anyone wanna trade fabrication & parts for 16kw in batteries?)

are BOTH the PDF entry form & completely different HTML surveys the part of the same contest? i don't do PDFs and want them gone forever, so i filled out the EVTV (?) survey.

when you think about it... the odds of winning THIS contest are WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY better than winning $100 on a scratch off ticket probably!* (don't tell anyone else!)*


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Considering Jack's opinion of BMS's I'm sure there won't be one. The also aren't strictly necessary if you're willing to do an occasional manual balance, and with a pack that size you're likely to never come close to a full discharge. I run without a BMS on a much smaller pack.


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

Guys, it was a joke! I think everyone on the planet knows where Jack stands on BMS



Crash said:


> Jack Rickard has explained in one of his videos for the Porsche that he doesn't think a BMS is a good idea. Therefore I really doubt one will be included.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Too subtle for us I guess


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

etischer said:


> Guys, it was a joke! I think everyone on the planet knows where Jack stands on BMS


I was tempted to submit a killer build project, all set up to his expectations as a big plan to be the ultimate EV that does everything possible using the parts in a sportscar yet still utilitarian body. ...and then end it with an outlandishly long elaborate story of a 16 stage shunt balancer with 16 24-gauge wires with separate purposes going to each battery terminal in the pack held on with tie-tacks.  I really don't want to give the guy a heart attack though. I'm not really looking to waste my time or his(theirs) either. ...well, I'm sure they would see the comedy of it as I'd make sure it was clear it was a joke in the end.


----------



## vpoppv (Jul 27, 2009)

You guys may as well retract your entries, as I am going to WIN this contest!! 

Whoever gets this though will sure end up with a nice ride. I just hope it falls into the hands of someone who eats/sleep/dreams EV's like me, and also hopefully someone who couldn't otherwise afford it.....


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Good luck to you all, I have just improved your chances of winning by not entering the competition. I hope that you are all grateful for my great generosity and sacrifice to you all and each send me a single LiFeP04 100ah cell as a token of your gratitude.




Seriously, I am not entering as I wouldn't be able to afford the import duties were I to win and I also don't really want a sponsor or TV crew dictating or influencing my build progress, no matter how well meaning.
So, over to you guys and good luck.


----------



## zeroemission (Sep 14, 2010)

i eat, dream & sleep
- recumbent bicycles followed by all other human powered vehicles first
- converting every car on the road, RIGHT NOW, to burning hydrogen with a thousand or so in plumbing changes second
- and electric vehicles third

i've been moving my mass virtually chemical free for the past 18 years unless you count replacing tires and oiling chains once in a while.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Burning hydrogen in an ICE vehicle is even less efficient than using it in a FCV and makes no sense at all. You seem really hopped up about hydrogen, maybe you need to start DIYfuelcellcar.com. Oh that's right, the technology is so complex and expensive, with no infrastructure, so you can't.


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> Burning hydrogen in an ICE vehicle is even less efficient than using it in a FCV and makes no sense at all. You seem really hopped up about hydrogen, maybe you need to start DIYfuelcellcar.com. Oh that's right, the technology is so complex and expensive, with no infrastructure, so you can't.


Why do you insist on poking the bear? 

For my part, I was kind of annoyed at Jack's response to my comment. I didn't want to sound cynical but I can't afford the taxes on an additional $20,000 without actually having that $20,000. Glad the IRS is good to him, but to me, I'd win the contest and lose my house.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

I saw that too and thought Jack meant "ironic" and not cynical as the rest of the context would suggest. 

I might enter the contest just to contribute to the count of pulling everyone together. I would certainly exclude myself beyond that. Part of my mission is to show others it can be done with a modest budget. I"m also set on an AC based system and would have carbon dust nightmares if I ended up with a brush motor under the hood. No offense intended, of course.

JR


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

rillip3 said:


> Why do you insist on poking the bear?


He's trying to mess up our sandbox and I'm not having it 


> For my part, I was kind of annoyed at Jack's response to my comment. I didn't want to sound cynical but I can't afford the taxes on an additional $20,000 without actually having that $20,000. Glad the IRS is good to him, but to me, I'd win the contest and lose my house.


His perspective may be "I'm giving you $20K, if you can't afford to win don't enter." Not unreasonable.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> His perspective may be "I'm giving you $20K, if you can't afford to win don't enter." Not unreasonable.


That is how I see it.
If he gives me $20k in cash I would be happier as I can then afford to pay the taxes on it.
If he gives me $20k of parts the IR wouldn't accept a crate of Lithium cells in lieu of taxes.

It is the same for some of my work. I like bartering services but it doesn't pay the mortgage or the tax bill.

I can't afford to win this competition at the moment though I might feel different when I get my pay cheque from work next month.


----------



## m38mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Tell you what, if you win, donate the goods to my project and take the tax writeoff for it. If I win, that's what I'll be doing. Between Colorado's rebate program for converting vehicles, and our federal tax losses for some investment losses years ago, we won't be paying much in taxes anytime soon. 

But then, Jack is probably looking for some sexy classic sports car, like a 57 Porsche, not some fun toy like a 52 Willys Jeep.


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm in.
Gerhard


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> He's trying to mess up our sandbox and I'm not having it
> 
> His perspective may be "I'm giving you $20K, if you can't afford to win don't enter." Not unreasonable.


And that's fair enough, but that was the whole point of my question, which is why the flip answer kind of irritated me.  I'd love to win but if I can't afford to, I wouldn't want to enter.


----------



## zeroemission (Sep 14, 2010)

just like with the lottery, there are surely banks etc. that will offer a loan to someone who's just won a prize. taxes do make it harder when you don't have the money on hand, but i'm sure there also would be members here willing to buy excess batteries at something like 1/2 price to let one pay the taxes to receive the goods.

the contest costs the people that are running it lass than that amount as they get their batteries at cost, obviously and have probably traded advertising for the goods from other suppliers.

where there's a will, there's a way for anyone that wins.

the contest does seem to favor those who seem to need it less and already have finances though as well as subtly seem to want to weed out people who'd rather sell the goods for cash or that can't afford to complete the project in 6 months.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

zeroemission said:


> the contest does seem to favor those who seem to need it less and already have finances though as well as subtly seem to want to weed out people who'd rather sell the goods for cash or that can't afford to complete the project in 6 months.


That would seem about right, and probably reasonable with respect to the sponsors.
I doubt that a sponsor would want to wait two or three years for a rough looking junk yard dog to be converted into an electric junk yard dog that they wouldn't really want to have their branding on, less so a project that is never finished for any other reason.

6 months of free CNC time would be more useful to me, right now, with my project then a motor controller and batteries.


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

Jack, if your listening, what IS the ideal project, given your needs and promotion desires?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't think Jack is listening, at least not here. My guess is he'll know what he likes when he sees it. I would expect something unique and likely to be finished quickly might catch his eye.


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

I submitted an entry and have a little tv experience, as well as a few scratch vehicles under my belt, all reverse trikes.

Im wondering if there is a builder or two here in Florida who would like to team up to build a beast from scratch?


----------



## Crash (Oct 20, 2009)

I was wondering that too. The EV club here in Los Angeles I'm sure would help me get this project done if I were to be selected for this contest. I haven't built an EV yet, but I work on cars all the time. EVs have been a passion for me since the EV1 came out. (I was about 13, LOL)


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

OMG...can not belive what i see here...

it doesnt matter what you do, you can not make it right for some people...

you get all the components *and *the shipping fro* FREE* and you are still complaining about the damn taxes...

when your are complaining about the damn taxes, than this is not the right contest for you...

at the end you will complain about building the car...blablabla...why i have to build the car...this is so much work...poor me

cant belive that shit...


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

RoughRider said:


> why i have to build the car...this is so much work...poor me


Oh shoot. I though Brain was included. Should have read it better. Like usual.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

RoughRider said:


> OMG...can not belive what i see here...
> 
> it doesnt matter what you do, you can not make it right for some people...
> 
> ...


Realistically it is just fact that I won't enter because I can't afford to win or meet the requirements of the sponsor. No gripe about it it is just the way it is.
I have turned down prizes won on charity prize draws because I couldn't afford to win it. Usually it is something like a free holiday in the Bahamas but I can't afford the flight out there. Same deal really.

I really hope someone on here does win as it would be great to see what a boost it will be to their project. It is still a great opportunity and a very generous prize.


Hang on, could there be a second place of a motor or controller? That would be a good thing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Jack listens and reads it all. It is not Jack or Brain that will determine the winning person, it will be all of us as a collective. It is not that you have an exotic but it is YOUR Dream vehicle IF you had the components. It is what do you want to build if you had the components and not what you can afford to build if you did not. You may have some junky little focus or something like that cobbled together and running lead. Get the lead out, Jack is paying the bulk and if you truly can't pay the little extra for the taxes that uncle sam wants I am sure you can't even really afford to cobble some sort of thing together. 

Don't complain. It's basically free to you. If you can't join in then just sit back and enjoy for those who can. Watch and learn and dream for a day when you can afford to build a nice one. Or just go cobble one together and enjoy that. Its fine to not have the best. 

Pete 

I am totally in on this one.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Don't worry, you’re not allowed to enter the contest anyways, (neither am I) it's open to US residents only.





Woodsmith said:


> Realistically it is just fact that I won't enter because I can't afford to win or meet the requirements of the sponsor. No gripe about it it is just the way it is.
> I have turned down prizes won on charity prize draws because I couldn't afford to win it. Usually it is something like a free holiday in the Bahamas but I can't afford the flight out there. Same deal really.
> 
> I really hope someone on here does win as it would be great to see what a boost it will be to their project. It is still a great opportunity and a very generous prize.
> ...


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

rwaudio said:


> Don't worry, you’re not allowed to enter the contest anyways, (neither am I) it's open to US residents only.


Are you sure?

When I read the link I am sure it said something about shipping to anyone in any part of the world they were allowed to ship to?

Here it is, in the comments:


> Jack Rickard said... Anyone anywhere in the world where we can legally and physically ship. Import duties are the responsibility of the winner. Obviously it will do little good to enter more than once. We select 10 finalists - I'm not sure how.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

It's on this week's video post too. It's open to anyone worldwide as long as you pay for import and tax charges. Not bad at all. 

I agree with Pete's comment that if you can't afford the taxes, you wouldn't be able to afford building much of an EV in the first place. But it is true that if this winning is treated similar to a lottery winning for tax purposes, at least in the state of Florida, you'll end up paying 25% in taxes or $5,000.

JR


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

I appologize you are correct, I confused this with another $20,000 contest that was for US residents only, SORRY!!!



Woodsmith said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> When I read the link I am sure it said something about shipping to anyone in any part of the world they were allowed to ship to?
> 
> Here it is, in the comments:


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

JRoque said:


> I agree with Pete's comment that if you can't afford the taxes, you wouldn't be able to afford building much of an EV in the first place. JR


True, to an extent. 
A low cost build could be spread over a couple or more years of gradual expenditure and labour where as a sponsor would look to it being done in six months.

The competition is still a great deal though, all that stuff for maybe 25% cost. Bargain!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

Not to likely to be treated as a lottery as the money does not come from those that enter the contest and it is for goods not cash. I believe there is a huge difference in how the taxes will be dealt with. Each state has their own rules. Guess maybe Jack could help there. I will ask him and see what he says. 

Pete


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

JRoque said:


> It's on this week's video post too. It's open to anyone worldwide as long as you pay for import and tax charges. Not bad at all.
> 
> I agree with Pete's comment that if you can't afford the taxes, you wouldn't be able to afford building much of an EV in the first place. But it is true that if this winning is treated similar to a lottery winning for tax purposes, at least in the state of Florida, you'll end up paying 25% in taxes or $5,000.
> 
> JR


+1 to Woody's response. Who drops $5k on a whim? If I'm planning for an EV I can save up for it, but if I win it in a contest, I need to be able to pay the taxes as soon as they are collected, which is what, six months away right now? Sorry, I don't have 5k in disposable income over the next six months for taxes. I could buy a $2,000 motor if I had my heart set on it. And worse case scenario, I can finance it and pay off a big chunk now, pay the rest over time. The IRS is somewhat draconian in it's financing: Great interest rates of 0.0% APR, but 100% down. 

Pete: his answer will be that you are cynical.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

> Pete: his answer will be that you are cynical.


I disagree. We have had some excellent talks. Anyway I am just asking. How else do you get your answers? Speculate! Hardly. But we here do it all the time and we really should not be doing that. It only harms the forward progress we are truly looking towards. 

Pete


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

If the tax is truly that high It still would be easier to save up $5k than $20k in the same time but look at it in a different light. So lets just say that the taxes are going to be $5k and the contest is 6 months away. Now all the folks who enter will begin to save their pennies in anticipation of a possible win. In 6 months we will have a boat load of folks who now have $5k in their pockets and only one will win. The others will have a bunch of money to spend on new products. It is a money maker for all vendors. See!

Pete 

I have seen it before and it works. Don't discount the process. Lots of secondary value.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

The answer is don't take delivery of the products until after April 15th  That would give you a year and a half to save up for the taxes.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

I find it kind of funny that most of the conversation is about how to pay for 25% of this amazing package. I think we should all just thank Jack for the opportunity that he has presented here. This is going to make one potential EV'er a very happy camper. 

Other than my new found interest in a Warp11 HV, Jacks system is exactly what I described on my blog as my choice for my EV conversion. I think he's done pretty damn good in parts selection, and I can imagine that the controller and charger will be just as good. 

Up here in Canada most provinces don't have any sort of incentive or tax break for an electric conversion, Ontario now has a break for new EV's but I don't believe it applies to conversions. BC may have some sort of incentive but I'm not sure. I contacted my local branch of Gov and asked about the availability/planning of any such incentive/tax break in Alberta and I was politely laughed at. I live in an oil town, and our government makes billions off the oil in Alberta so electric vehicles are a threat/joke to them. 

I would be honoured and grateful to win this contest, and happy to pay any taxes related to it.

Thank you Jack for the opportunity, I've only watched a dozen or so episodes but I know I'll be a regular viewer. He can get off topic and be a little long winded, but at least he's making the effort to create a show, maybe one day his show, or a show like it will get on a network and inspire many more people to consider an EV. But in the mean time I think it's great that he has made the effort to produce a show at all. Since starting my EV project I've shared the concept with dozens of co-workers and many of them are simply in awe of the posibilities out there, especially the performance that is possible. Watching white zombie make a 10 second run was jaw dropping for many of them, they simply didn't think it was electrically/mechanically possible. Those that had heard of the leaf (most hadn't) thought that it was the best of the best, and this is what all electric cars are today. I work in a technology company, in the past we built SOFC fuel cell test stands, however fuel cell development has dropped off and doesn't get the same interest it use to. Our second product is control and monitoring systems for the oil and gas industry (ya quite the contrast I know) We built a few 25kw test stands, and to them it was huge power from a single fuel cell, but when I talk about conversions in the 150kw, 300kw and megawatt range it's simply unbelievable power output.

Whatever your reason for being here, we all have the opportunity to share what an EV is to us personally with those around us. It could be performance, it could be economy, it could be the least expensive conversion, or a luxury car/truck/suv. I simply can’t wait to share the EV grin with others.

Good luck to everyone who IS going to enter, I look forward to watching the winners build (if I don’t actually win). I'm sure it would be much different than mine even given the exact same parts.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

looks like I killed this thread. lol

on a side note, the Soliton1 has been chosen as the controller for this package.


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

Im waiting intently for some movement on this, im excited and will likely start a build that will "fit the components" (Just in case)


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

Waiting for movement on what? Your project? The contest won't be done for 6 months. Get busy with your project. Waiting won't do you any good. One tiny bit at a time and you will be that much further ahead when the contest ends. If you fail to move forward in your project you will find that in 6 months you still won't have anything. Get crackin on your dream. Why wait? That is what everyone does while they WAIT for the auto companies to roll out their next electric. Wait Wait Wait. Wait nothin. I put in my application for the contest and I will continue to move forward on my current projects. 

Pete


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

Singing to the choir brotha! 

This will be my 5th scratch built vehicle and 2nd ev, If I had a crystal ball and know I wouldn't win the contest, id spec this thing closer to 96 or 120v and a motor closer to 90 lb then 156 of the warp 9

But...

In looking at the cool factor of a 2 seater trike with all that weight up front in the pack, the riders placed way back in the car, theres 2 really neat things about "big power"

1) I can go ahead and use the mustang 2 front ifs suspension unit, pre engineered, super strong, big brakes just weld the box to the front of it and the rear frame to the rear of it, no muss, no fuss. Im leary to use one on a lighter car because the entire unit is damn near 300 lb.

2) Unless someone corrects me, theres no reason an EV with power like that cant also be ridiculously good from a range perspective (once the parking lot doughnuts stop for the purpose of you tube videos (worked for Tesla) 

Im curious about opinions out there as to the merits and drawbacks of using a vw beam for something with this much power (Gotti, I know your a VW guy so id love to hear your opinion.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

No real offense but I'm not a brotha 

Heck, why wait. Build to your specs and if you win just upgrade it with the new components. My build will more than handle an upgrade if I win. If I win I will then take my current motor setup and give it away to someone who might need it to build their EV. It is only fair that I do likewise if I win. Pass along the wealth you might say. No need to be greedy now is there. 

Pete


----------



## Ams_AK (Jan 24, 2011)

A lurker becomes poster to revive an old thread:

The ten finalist in the contest have been selected and are posted online at http://www.projectooc.com/evtv/finalists.php

I was lucky enough to be selected and thought I'd kick-start some hubbub by posting here! Looking to be a good summer for EV builders and fans.. Gas prices are up, EV parts getting better and cheaper and now a bit of competition to spice things up  

Also a hearty Congrats to M38Mike and his Willys Jeep project! I think Mr. Hamstra took a liking to your 'fun toy'as you called it. It will be fun competing with you sir, and would be nice to meet at the EVCCON finale!

regards to all,

Anne Kloppenborg


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hoi Anne,

Hope it works out. What car are you (planning on) converting?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

He's doing a Glastron boat  I actually have an old Glastron in pieces that I've thought about converting someday, I'll be interested in seeing how yours performs.


----------



## m38mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you Anne, and my compliments to you for making the final 10 for this contest. I'm looking forward to some good competion, and look forward to seeing who the viewing audience picks as our winner. I also hope that along the way we can all share some of what we've learned in building our EV's. I for one feel like there is a lot more that I could learn. 

It's pretty straightforward that I'll be rebuilding my Willys Jeep (again!), but what will you be entering as your EV? Have you been running it already? 

I wonder how many other finalists are on this forum? 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

> Hi, my name is Anne Kloppenborg and I am building an electric speedboat.
> My dream build is converting a classic Glastron V174 Bayflite to a high performance electric drive.


http://www.projectooc.com/evtv/finalist_review.php?finalist=finalist9


----------



## Haggerty (Jun 9, 2010)

m38mike said:


> Thank you Anne, and my compliments to you for making the final 10 for this contest. I'm looking forward to some good competion, and look forward to seeing who the viewing audience picks as our winner. I also hope that along the way we can all share some of what we've learned in building our EV's. I for one feel like there is a lot more that I could learn.
> 
> It's pretty straightforward that I'll be rebuilding my Willys Jeep (again!), but what will you be entering as your EV? Have you been running it already?
> 
> ...


Thats awesome, I've always wanted to convert a Willys MB, CJ2A, or M38. I wouldve entered that idea into the contest had I been lurking at that time. Glad to hear you were selected as a finalist (I think, didnt read the thread too much)


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Given I'm on NEDRA, EVDL, Jack's blog, and here, I was surprised how few of the projects/people I recognized in his contest. How many of the contestants are here on diyec? I'd love to see some links to their build threads (here or other places). I would prefer to vote for someone that was actively promoting their project and EVs before the promise of $20k of parts.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

m38mike is the only one I know from the boards, and his project and planed trip should get some attention, so he's at the top of my list. What surprises me is how many of the nominees already have most of the components or a working EV, so they don't really need many of the prizes. Because of that, and because I think it would be a gorgeous EV, my other top pick is this one http://www.projectooc.com/evtv/finalist_review.php?finalist=finalist8


----------



## m38mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Since I made the final 10 list, I'd like to ask every member of this forum to cast their vote for me. If you click on the link below it'll take you to my web page for the contest. 

http://www.projectooc.com/evtv/finalist_review.php?finalist=finalist6 

What I am asking each of you to do is two things; go to the site and
cast your vote for me, and pass this email along to your friends and
family and ask them to vote for me also. The more folks who are willing
to vote for me, the better my chances of winning. The end of the
contest is August 31, 2011. You will only be able to cast one vote. 
When you click on the banner that says "Vote for this Finalist" a
pop-up window will appear and ask for your name, address, email and
phone number. This is NOT a sales ad. This is how the sponsors are
checking to make sure that only one vote per person is cast in this
contest. Please fill in the blanks and hit "submit" at the bottom of
the window.

I appreciate every vote that you can give me, and every one that you
share this with. I will follow this up in September with a posting to let
you know if I won or lost. So please help me with this contest and cast
your vote for me. I sincerely appreciate your time in doing this.

When you get to my web page, there are buttons at the top of the page that will take you to the other contestant pages. Some are very interesting. I would encourage everyone to cast a vote. And I hope you'll help me out by voting for me.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Voted for you, Mike. Your project is the most similar with mine.


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

Illuminati Motor Works is a finalist in this contest, we have an interesting entry for all of the A-team fans among us. We are asking for your votes, http://www.projectooc.com/evtv/finalist_review.php?finalist=finalist10 
Always if you need help, we are willing to share what we have learned, or learn something new.


----------



## cstanley (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello all,
I have been a lurker here for a while, and enjoy reading everyone's posts! Lots of great information here.

Competition looks stiff. It's great to be included in such company. I wish everyone luck, but then again I'd have the most fun if my design was chosen! Please vote for me if you think it's a good one! It's the real deal!
http://www.projectooc.com/evtv/finalist_review.php?finalist=finalist8


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Funny to see the lurkers competing for the job of EV publicist.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

m38mike said:


> Since I made the final 10 list, I'd like to ask every member of this forum to cast their vote for me. If you click on the link below it'll take you to my web page for the contest.
> 
> http://www.projectooc.com/evtv/finalist_review.php?finalist=finalist6
> 
> ...



you got my vote buddy!
d


----------

